# ideas for Valentines day?



## natural (Jan 14, 2013)

Wives of the world... I'm just looking for any good ideas to plan something with wifey as this will hopefully be our last Valentines day together without kids. Looking for a mix that starts with fun, then some romance and drinking. We live in PA so assume it'll be cold out, thanks in advance for the brainstorming session!


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

We don't celebrate Valentines Day because our anniversary is too close to it.... but does she like to go dancing? Maybe a nice dinner, some dancing, and if you can do a hotel for the night sounds nice.

What kinds of things does she like to do?


----------



## natural (Jan 14, 2013)

I had actually considered scheduling dance lessons, it may be a nice suprise since I actually hit the dance floor for the first time in 6 years on new years eve (trying to make some changes in myself) i'm not really sure how to go about that but it's my first idea... If I did that though where would we follow it up? I seriously have no clue where to find a "night of dancing" last place I could see us doing that would have been the Beatles tribute bags on our honeymoon


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

I'd vote for a couple of nights at a spa/resort. Couples massage, back to the room for great sex, shower, dinner out. More sex. Next day take in something SHE would enjoy (art show, play, sporting event, whatever). Back to the room for great sex, shower, dinner out. More sex.

If you're planning on kids soon, this WILL BE the LAST chance to do many of those things for a LONG time!

Congrats & enjoy the day with your wife!


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> I seriously have no clue where to find a "night of dancing"


If you're talking 'ballroom-style', then check the internet or call some of the BETTER restaurants in your area and ask if they have live music and a dance floor. If not, ASK THEM for their suggestions on such a place....everyone in the business knows the competition...they can help.

Or, you can call any place that offers ballroom dancing and ask THEM where are places that you can go to 'practice'. They'll know who's got a dancefloor.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok I'm a guy, but how about something like this. Schedule your night out with all the extras. Use the advice given above. Then:

Go somewhere like maybe Wal-mart and buy one of those fuzzy teddy bears with the heart. Take the bear to the jewelry store and buy a set of diamond ear rings and maybe necklace. Have the jeweler put the ear rings on the bear. Do this because you won't want to bend the post, doing it yourself.

Get a card explaining the evening and put it with the bear. Place it somewhere she will be sure to find it. It will make her day!!!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> I'd vote for a couple of nights at a spa/resort. Couples massage, back to the room for great sex, shower, dinner out. More sex. Next day take in something SHE would enjoy (art show, play, sporting event, whatever). Back to the room for great sex, shower, dinner out. More sex.
> 
> If you're planning on kids soon, this WILL BE the LAST chance to do many of those things for a LONG time!
> 
> Congrats & enjoy the day with your wife!


A classic that never goes out of style. I would only add maybe a gift or two leading up to it.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not a woman either but.... my idea for Valentine's Day is not to celebrate it on Valentine's Day. Do it before or after for easier scheduling, lower prices, better selection etc.


----------



## natural (Jan 14, 2013)

SlowlyGettingWiser said:


> I'd vote for a couple of nights at a spa/resort. Couples massage, back to the room for great sex, shower, dinner out. More sex. Next day take in something SHE would enjoy (art show, play, sporting event, whatever). Back to the room for great sex, shower, dinner out. More sex.
> 
> If you're planning on kids soon, this WILL BE the LAST chance to do many of those things for a LONG time!
> 
> Congrats & enjoy the day with your wife!


Between money and jobs and pets, time at a resort out hotel isnt going to be an option. I'm almost regretting that I brought up dancing because everyone is kinda latching to that idea.

Good call to the person that suggested planning around or schedule and not the holiday itself though, I will do that


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

If it's too expensive to get away to a spa for a night or two, then make it happen at home. Buy massage oil, set up the atmosphere(candles, low lights), either make dinner or get nice take-out, and so on to make it memorable. There are always ways to make it work. Take the spa idea, but turn it around/change it up so that it works for you.

For my husband and I, we "celebrate" Valentines day on the 15th, as chocolate and other gifts are half price and the restaurants and everywhere else is less crowded.


----------



## natural (Jan 14, 2013)

Anonymous07 said:


> If it's too expensive to get away to a spa for a night or two, then make it happen at home. Buy massage oil, set up the atmosphere(candles, low lights), either make dinner or get nice take-out, and so on to make it memorable. There are always ways to make it work. Take the spa idea, but turn it around/change it up so that it works for you.
> 
> For my husband and I, we "celebrate" Valentines day on the 15th, as chocolate and other gifts are half price and the restaurants and everywhere else is less crowded.


I'd actually love this idea but she's nevr really into the massages, she worls hard and if i had my way she'd get a massage from me just about every night.... but offer as i may- she rarely accepts. Maybe she thinks i'm only doing it in hopes she'll reciprocate? (admittedly that was the case when we first got together, my back is pretty screwed up and after years of being single, any massage was extacy to me)

A few years ago we did a day of rock climbing and had a great time, the image in my head isn't anything overly fancy- i just see us laughing like a couple fools while doing some not-every-day activity, then having a nice dinner complete with a few drinks... ideally leading to the bedroom and hopefully her having a nice orgasm.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

This is what I have on the agenda thus far:

1. Our dog decided to "help" with the Christmas decorations this year, which meant that we lost several tree ornaments that had great sentimental value to my wife. Some tedious online research (there is a whole different world of ornaments), as well as some truly "interesting" phone calls, has allowed me to replace three of those that meant so much to her. I'm letting my two girls, and the dog, give her those gifts. She'll know they're from me, so why not...

2. We have reservations at her favorite restaurant in town on the 15th, and our kids are staying with family.

3. My gift to her are two tickets for a Beer, Bourbon, and BBQ festival this August in North Carolina...
....I hope she takes me.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Meant to mention that she is a huge fan of bourban and bbq


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Romance on a budget: 

Finger foods, berries, small sandwiches, and such

Candles, her favorite scents

Couples game, 4 Play Game Set - KG-BGR42 - A Place For Passion, Sexy Rendez Vous Game - KG-BGR155 - A Place For Passion

Bubble bath

Sensual items, warm, cold, soft--spend time exploring the different sensations with each other

Dance to a favorite CD

Give her coupons or IOU's for future favors


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Depending on your budget (and your organisational skills) - 'kidnapping' them and whisking your spouse off for a romantic couple of days in another city can be fun.

(I did Paris that way for our 10th anniversary - fun.)

On a lower budget, getting a hotel/classy B&B for a night (or two) can be fun.

A nice restaurant reservation, if timing doesn't allow otherwise.

If your budget is really tight - any meal eaten by candlelight works.
(Our classic wedding present to young couples is a romantic dinner kit - two tall stemmed glasses, a nice bottle, two candlesticks and a set of candles -even beans on toast is romantic, by candlelight...)

(Lingerie is too much for my benefit to be a real gift to her - but if my wife was to get something that she liked, for my benefit - I'd love that. She never has ....)

Pretty much anything that shows that you care, and have been thoughtful should work, TBH ....


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

That is sweet. I use to love Valentines day. My hubby even proposed on valentines day. After that, nothing. Valentine's Day is just another day, nothing special. I eventually got over it and don't care anymore. 

I'm sure anything you plan will be a great surprise for her. Give her a nice bouquet of flowers to start with. I've always really liked the one with exotic flowers.

Good luck!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

The sexiest thing my husband ever did for me was cook a gourmet dinner. We started off with appetizers and champagne on a table beside our huge soak tub in the master bath. While lounging in the bubble bath, we snacked on the stuff he prepared. That was followed by a short massage, which led to some pretty steamy sex. 

After that ... dinner by candlelight. By "gourmet" I mean we each had a 5-ounce filet, small lobster tail, Ceasar salad and asparagus w/hollandaise, followed by a piece of decadent chocolate cake in front of our wood-burning fireplace in the finished basement. Easy to prepare, but stuff we wouldn't normally buy during our weekly grocery shopping. Oh, yeah, and hubs made the meal wearing an apron ... ONLY an apron.

We had a house that was built for sex ... views of the woods from our master bath and bay window in the dining room, full finished basement w/fireplace ... and to this day, I still miss that house!


----------



## Love And Light (Jan 21, 2013)

Anything you do with your spouse or SO on or for V-Day will be good. Just spending time together you can do no wrong. Post a no cell phone, no computer, no gym, etc. rule for that day. After work devote the entire night to the two of you. Take a bubble bath together while enjoying a glass of wine or champs then hop into bed to enjoy each other some more and call it a night!!!!!


----------

